# 189 Visa applications lodged in January 2015



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Please update if anyone got CO assigned or Grant received for 189 application lodged in January 2015 ?

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

I lodged Visa application only on 29th Jan 2015. Pcc done today and got it uploaded.


----------



## ravirajb (Feb 5, 2015)

*lodged on 24th jan still waiting*

lodged on 24th jan 2015 still waiting.



ACS applied: 27/11/2014| ACS +ve: 05/12/2014|IELTS(8,7.5,7.5,7.5) :05/01/2015|EOI applied:06/01/2015|Invite Received:08/01/2015| Medicals : 14/01/2015| PCC applied:09/01/2015|PCC received:24/01/2015 |VISA Lodged: 24 Jan 2015|CO Assigned::fingerscrossed:|Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ash_pagal (Oct 10, 2014)

I have submitted my VISA application on 21st Jan.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Submitted on 7th of Jan, No update as of now from my agent.


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

I have applied on 30.01.15 but sub class 190. Yet I want to know ur update to relief my agony of waiting.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

hi all,

i applied for 189 on Jan 19 2015 , no news yet from DIAC

can i do medical and upload PCC ? 

regards


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

mfa said:


> hi all,
> 
> i applied for 189 on Jan 19 2015 , no news yet from DIAC
> 
> ...


Yes you can do that for direct grant but mind that your IED will be on basis on medical or pcc whichever is earlier.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sbasha said:


> Submitted on 7th of Jan, No update as of now from my agent.


Hold on buddy its December time.

As per current trends it take somewhere 50 to 60 days to hear from dibp after visa lodgement. 

In the meanwhile get your meds and pcc done for direct grant.

So, sit back and relax.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

@XINGSINGH Don't you think timeline is decreased for CO assignment and grant? 

I heard people getting the grant in around 40-50 days after lodgement. 


Thanks 
Silvi


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

I have applied on 15 January. This thread would be a very point of interest to me, sat on the gallery and will update here if any news are there. Happy to find my time-mate here all together.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> @XINGSINGH Don't you think timeline is decreased for CO assignment and grant?
> 
> I heard people getting the grant in around 40-50 days after lodgement.
> 
> ...


Yes thats true but remember dibp was off for new year holidays. So have to consider that time. Moreover grant timings for 190 subclass is 40 to 50 days


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Yes thats true but remember dibp was off for new year holidays. So have to consider that time. Moreover grant timings for 190 subclass is 40 to 50 days


There is one more thing that could be considered and which might bring down the timeline of grant. Last year Canada also opened IT jobs and included lot many others. Also, Immigration to Canada doesn't put a big hole as in Australia. So lots of people have started applying and thinking in that direction. 
I am saying this because few of my friends who wanted to apply for Australia last year changed their mind and now applying to Canada.

This can be compared with reduced timelines of ACS assessment which was earlier 2-3 months and now its coming in 15-20 days.

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Got mine and my husband's medical done today.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Silvi6 said:


> There is one more thing that could be considered and which might bring down the timeline of grant. Last year Canada also opened IT jobs and included lot many others. Also, Immigration to Canada doesn't put a big hole as in Australia. So lots of people have started applying and thinking in that direction.
> I am saying this because few of my friends who wanted to apply for Australia last year changed their mind and now applying to Canada.
> 
> This can be compared with reduced timelines of ACS assessment which was earlier 2-3 months and now its coming in 15-20 days.
> ...


Did not hear anything good about canadian job mrkt...though oz mkt is also not very good !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Visa Lodged - 10 Jan .. PCC and Med done.. all the best guys .. is there a tracker you guys are updating ? Please share if there is one!:boxing:


----------



## makethingshappen (Jan 15, 2015)

deeparashmin said:


> Got mine and my husband's medical done today.


Hi Deepa,

How long did your Australian Federal Police Clearence take? Are you in Australia?

I have applied for my AFC last week but did not receive yet.

Thanks,
makethingshappen


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I applied on 9 Jan, medical done but USA PCC and india PCC left


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

makethingshappen said:


> Hi Deepa,
> 
> How long did your Australian Federal Police Clearence take? Are you in Australia?
> 
> ...


Hi I am from India and got my pcc done in one if the mumbai psks in one hour.


----------



## makethingshappen (Jan 15, 2015)

deeparashmin said:


> Hi I am from India and got my pcc done in one if the mumbai psks in one hour.


Thank you.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

If CO allocation is after 50-60 (2months around), how long would it take for the Grant after CO allocation if all the relevant documents are already uploaded.
I believe there is no update of CO allocation for January VISA applicants.

Thanks,
sb


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sbasha said:


> If CO allocation is after 50-60 (2months around), how long would it take for the Grant after CO allocation if all the relevant documents are already uploaded.
> I believe there is no update of CO allocation for January VISA applicants.
> 
> Thanks,
> sb


If all documents are provided before hand including pcc and medicals then you get direct grant.

If co needs some documents then they will mail you the requirement and will give you 28 days to submit it and can give you grant anytime once you provide documents


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Saw a message of grant in 40 days?*

Once the CO is allocated and they ask for additional documents how long do they take to verify the additional documents when uploaded.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Once the CO is allocated and they ask for additional documents how long do they take to verify the additional documents when uploaded.


Can be anywhere from 1 day to 28 days


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

i have lodged my visa application on 25th Jan. med for full family (me, husband and son) done today. and will get pcc on 16th feb. no CO allcation yet


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Once the CO is allocated and they ask for additional documents how long do they take to verify the additional documents when uploaded.


one of my friend got his grant just after 13 days of CO allcation.


----------



## xx_cassie_xx (Feb 6, 2015)

I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!

Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO

x


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


Awesomeeee. Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


Congrats


----------



## Xception (Nov 12, 2014)

*Lodged on 3rd Jan*

Lodged my case on 3rd Jan. My PCC done and uploaded. Waiting for my wife's PCC (as her address is different from the passport physical verification was initiated). Haven't heard from the case officer yet.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


Thats great and so quick. not even 15 days.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


Hi Cassie,
Could you please update the tracker or your signature,

Wanted to know
1) The Skill you applied under
2) Which region/office was your application processed
3) Country from which you applied
4) Points you claimed


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x



Congratulation Cassie Please share your timeline all the stages involved.
What is you IED(Initial Entry Date) provided ?

Regards,
suv


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Xception said:


> Lodged my case on 3rd Jan. My PCC done and uploaded. Waiting for my wife's PCC (as her address is different from the passport physical verification was initiated). Haven't heard from the case officer yet.


Hi

Since the current average time to get a CO is about 60+ days you shouldn't be worried about that...

Let's hope for a speedy grant


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


I think its a false ID.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


Grant in 16 days that's cool. Anyways congratulations for the grant.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Is the CO allocation date slowing*

When we check the tracker it seems like most grants have stopped post 5-6 December 2014.
Wondering if the extra load of world cup visa processing is delaying CO's from focusing on 189.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

One of my friends ( also in this forum) got grant on 4- Feb -2015.

Hope this keeps the spirits high!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Analyst23 said:


> One of my friends ( also in this forum) got grant on 4- Feb -2015.
> 
> Hope this keeps the spirits high!


Congrats can you please share his timelines


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

xx_cassie_xx said:


> I received a direct grant today (11.02.15) at 12pm ahhhhh - BEYOND EXCITED!!!
> 
> Application lodged for visa 189 27.01.2015 - No communication received regarding assignment of CO
> 
> x


Wow! 15 days that was real fast. Can you please share your timeline. Congrats and all the best.


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Itna sannata kyun hai bhai☺


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

i have a query. i am not claiming points for my husband. do i still need to sumbit his educational and job related documents? fyi he has a huge study gap.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

diprain said:


> i have a query. i am not claiming points for my husband. do i still need to sumbit his educational and job related documents? fyi he has a huge study gap.


Not required


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> Not required


thanks for your reply


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Folks,

Please find my query below
1. After lodging VISA application when does the document verification actually starts?
2. For employment check do they call up the references provided in the reference letters by us?
3. Will there be any intimation about the completion of these checks?
4. Are the checks done only for those companies whose years are considered fro assessment or all the companies?


----------



## nhn (Feb 14, 2015)

Anyone lodged on February?


----------



## superqiulin (Dec 15, 2014)

nhn said:


> Anyone lodged on February?


I lodged my application on 13th. All docs are ready except med which I am currently trying to get an appointment. 

As for that fast grant (16 days), sorry but I don't, for one second, believe it. I did my research out of boredom. The fastest grant I've seen took 1.5 months ish. We all just have to be realistic and patient (altho I'm crossing fingers that miracle would happen hahaha). The last 3 months wont kill us. I trust we'll all be just fine:hat:


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

superqiulin said:


> I lodged my application on 13th. All docs are ready except med which I am currently trying to get an appointment.
> 
> As for that fast grant (16 days), sorry but I don't, for one second, believe it. I did my research out of boredom. The fastest grant I've seen took 1.5 months ish. We all just have to be realistic and patient (altho I'm crossing fingers that miracle would happen hahaha). The last 3 months wont kill us. I trust we'll all be just fine:hat:


Yes, the post seems to be a false one , as there is no timeline. Plus December lodged application are waiting. I have lodged a month back and it still awaits a CO allocation.
2 months would be a fair expectation :fingers crossed: for direct grant once the backlog gets cleared else 3 months


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi 
I am about to submit my visa application, I am a bit confused because am at the payment page right now and I haven't uploaded a single document till now, do the upload option appears after the payment is made??


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Well well as per the tracker the CO allocation / Direct Grant given till 19th Dec 2014. Seems to be moving fast. Just cant wait till my turn :juggle:


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

deeparashmin said:


> Well well as per the tracker the CO allocation / Direct Grant given till 19th Dec 2014. Seems to be moving fast. Just cant wait till my turn :juggle:


What is todays status


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

XINGSINGH said:


> What is todays status


As per the tracker today there are 6 people who got direct grant whose visa lodged date is 19th Dec


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

wajahatj said:


> Hi
> I am about to submit my visa application, I am a bit confused because am at the payment page right now and I haven't uploaded a single document till now, do the upload option appears after the payment is made??


Yes you can only upload docs once you pay the fee.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

Not many grants today it seems. The last grant is still on 19 December 2014 and only 2 people on tracker mentioned they have got grant.


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Not many grants today it seems. The last grant is still on 19 December 2014 and only 2 people on tracker mentioned they have got grant.


Ya just found 2 grants today. Also this week the 1st 2 days it felt as if DIBP is processing the application fast. But since yesterday as rightly said it stuck on 19th Dec and not much CO allocated as well


----------



## ritucool07 (Feb 15, 2015)

hi Folks,

i have lodged visa today(payment is made). however, i am not getting options to upload document.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Is this normal???*

I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning 
_"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."_


Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

JonDoe said:


> I got a letter from Skillselect mentioning
> _"Please be advised that your EOI has been suspended on 17 Feb 2015 as you have lodged a visa application."_
> 
> 
> Is this normal to receive such a letter? Should there be any concern because of this?


oh man thats really bad because..jokes. its normal to suspend the EOI since you lodge your visa. nthg to be worried bout


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

ritucool07 said:


> hi Folks,
> 
> i have lodged visa today(payment is made). however, i am not getting options to upload document.


Normally the option should be available in a few minutes. In case it is not working try closing all insta nces of your browser and get a fresh session.


----------



## ritucool07 (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks jon, i was able to upload documents.

i have another query. link request to upload non migrating members also. like form 1221,PCC and medical. is it mandatory to upload them?

Category 189, EOI submitted 65 points - 28-Jan-15, EOI Invite 13-Feb-15, Visa application - 18-Feb-15, PCC ?, Medicals ?, CO ? Grant ?


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ritucool07 said:


> thanks jon, i was able to upload documents.
> 
> i have another query. link request to upload non migrating members also. like form 1221,PCC and medical. is it mandatory to upload them?
> 
> Category 189, EOI submitted 65 points - 28-Jan-15, EOI Invite 13-Feb-15, Visa application - 18-Feb-15, PCC ?, Medicals ?, CO ? Grant ?


No need for form 80 and 1221.

Pcc and meds do around 30 days from visa lodgement as your IED will be based on which is ewrliest out of those 2.


----------



## ritucool07 (Feb 15, 2015)

thanks xingsing.

I actually wanted to check if i at all need to uplaod any document of non migrating members of my family.


----------



## Ravikrishna (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi All,
I have lodged my visa for 189(Analyst Programmer) on 28th Jan 2015. I have been trying to upload all the documents beforehand. I have a quick question on how to submit the PTE scores. What i did was scanned a color copy of the online result, and attached it together with my other documents in immi account. But just wondering, should i be sending the result through PTE website? If so, how can we select the DIBP as a recipient on the sending list?
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

Ravikrishna said:


> Hi All,
> I have lodged my visa for 189(Analyst Programmer) on 28th Jan 2015. I have been trying to upload all the documents beforehand. I have a quick question on how to submit the PTE scores. What i did was scanned a color copy of the online result, and attached it together with my other documents in immi account. But just wondering, should i be sending the result through PTE website? If so, how can we select the DIBP as a recipient on the sending list?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Ravi


For IELTS it is just the scan copy. They too have an option of sending the certificate to the assessing org. However in this situation one does not know the assessing org contact details. 
Just send the scan of the copy for now.


----------



## firoz85 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi All ,

I lodged the EOI in JAN claiming 65 points assuming 10 points for 5 years work experience. My EA Assessment has only 4.5 years bu that was not updated. I can show 5 years work experience on the same job that EA assessed me on. Will I face any issues with that part ? 

Appreciate your kind response.

Thanks and Best Regards
Firoz


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

firoz85 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I lodged the EOI in JAN claiming 65 points assuming 10 points for 5 years work experience. My EA Assessment has only 4.5 years bu that was not updated. I can show 5 years work experience on the same job that EA assessed me on. Will I face any issues with that part ?
> 
> ...


Hi Firoz,

Search this forum. I read somewhere, one applicant got his visa refused due to difference of few months in experience he claimed.

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

When was it assessed as 4.5 years? Maybe paste your ACS results here (without personal / company details) and also your exact EOI filing date.



firoz85 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I lodged the EOI in JAN claiming 65 points assuming 10 points for 5 years work experience. My EA Assessment has only 4.5 years bu that was not updated. I can show 5 years work experience on the same job that EA assessed me on. Will I face any issues with that part ?
> 
> ...


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Firoz,
> 
> Search this forum. I read somewhere, one applicant got his visa refused due to difference of few months in experience he claimed.
> 
> ...


Hi Firoz,
From what I observe the few who have succeeded in getting through had at the time of logging the EOI completed 5 years and were continuing in the same job that was last assessed. 
This way the CO gets convinced that being in an already assessed job would have been the same experience.
In case while logging the EOI you have not completed 5 years (irrespective of the date of assessment ) then it would be an over claim although you may complete it by the time the CO talks to you.
What the CO would look at is have you skipped the line while logging the EOI.

Seniors please advice for a more accurate conclusion.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,

While filling ACS form specifically for current employment, Applicant does not able to leave blank the end date of current employment and hence he/she needs to specify the end date as the ACS submission date. But while filling EOI, one can leave the "To Date" as blank for current employment.

So will such scenario create problem in discrepancies observed in claiming work exp. points? 

Seniors - Pls advice....


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

jigarpatel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> While filling ACS form specifically for current employment, Applicant does not able to leave blank the end date of current employment and hence he/she needs to specify the end date as the ACS submission date. But while filling EOI, one can leave the "To Date" as blank for current employment.
> 
> ...


The general convention is to just mention the month Year you are filling the EOI.
The ACS assessment mentions specific dates till which it has assessed. SO this normally should not be a problem.

What you need to make sure of is that the Period ACS has done assessment for will make you eligible for certain points. While filling EOI make sure you are claiming just those points. Any points for additional experience after ACS certification can be a bit tricky.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

No updates?


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

tomorrow , today vacation !


----------



## prashanth8101 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

First of all I apolozise for ask you this query in someone else forum as I'm new to this site.Coming to my query, I have recently got 7 band in PTE- Acedemic and Planning to apply for Skilled Indpendant 189. Below is my criteria

Age - 28yrs - 30 points
Education - Bachelore in Computer science(Overseas) - 15
( I do have masters in IT which I have completed recently from australia)
ACS - Positively assessed for Software Engineer(261313) as I have 3.2 yrs of IT experience from overseas) - 0 points ( As 2 yrs are deducted as per new ACS rules)
PTE - 7 Band - 10 Points
Australian Study Requirement - 5 points.
TOTAL = 60 Points


Now my question is can I claim 5 Points for australian Study requirements? as I'm dropping the file using my bachelor degree(Overseas. But any ways I would be attaching my masters as well). As per the new rule if you have studied masters and planning to apply for PR you got to have atleast 1 yr of IT experience in australia or else complete your Professional Year.

And also It is right to drop with Bachelor as I have masters degree?

Kindly request you to throw some light on this issue. Thanks in advance or the help.

Regards,
Prashanth.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

today one change accrue on my immi account 

Character, Evidence of	02/03/2015	Requested	
Health, Evidence of	02/03/2015	Requested

what that mean ? 

but no contact from any case officer ??


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

one direct grant from january visa lodge group!


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> today one change accrue on my immi account
> 
> Character, Evidence of	02/03/2015	Requested
> Health, Evidence of	02/03/2015	Requested
> ...


I would wait for CO to explain me in detail what else should be done.


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

diprain said:


> one direct grant from january visa lodge group!


who??


----------



## manukuku (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi ,
Could anybody tell me that in what time frame people can get PCC from Bangalore Passport office (I have shifted to Bangalore 10 months back from Delhi) ???

Also for medical first do we need to pay visa fees first & submit visa application first ??

Also I beleive Medical is for Adults ( in my case for me & my spouse) & not for Kids ( 3 year & 6 year old) ??

Thanks for reply & clarification in this regard.

BR


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

From_BD_001 said:


> who??


benny from vietnam and hk from india. both are onshore applicant


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

manukuku said:


> Hi ,
> Could anybody tell me that in what time frame people can get PCC from Bangalore Passport office (I have shifted to Bangalore 10 months back from Delhi) ???
> 
> Also for medical first do we need to pay visa fees first & submit visa application first ??
> ...


no. medical for all applicants including your children. though only routine checkup for them. but pcc for adults


----------



## mins (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi 

I completed my PCC from Bangalore a few weeks ago. So my spouse got the PCC letter on the same day- at the Lalbag passport office. He din't take an appointment as I believe they allow walkins for PCC between 9 AM to 11:30 AM at this PSK. No, police verification was required. Note - the address on the passport was the same as my spouse's current residence address. 

However in my case, I renewed my passport first and then immediately applied for PCC, then next day after I got my new passport. It took me 3 weeks to get my PCC letter, as there was police verification required.
Note - the address on my new passport was same as my current residence address.

Moral of the story - you can get it as quick as same day or as late as 3 weeks, as I would imagine.

Good Luck


manukuku said:


> Hi ,
> Could anybody tell me that in what time frame people can get PCC from Bangalore Passport office (I have shifted to Bangalore 10 months back from Delhi) ???
> 
> Also for medical first do we need to pay visa fees first & submit visa application first ??
> ...


----------



## Xception (Nov 12, 2014)

*CO assigned*

Hi there,
I received a mail from a CO today asking for Indian PCC.
I was asked to subit the sae in next 28 days.
I have my PCC ready, but my wife's PCC was stuck somewhere and we had to visit the RPO Hyderabad. Thankfully it is sorted out now, and I will upload both the PCCs today.

Anybody else got a CO allocated ot grants this week?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

No updates today ?


----------



## svscdr (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

Could someone help answer to my below questions please?

1. I have uploaded 6 files wrongly in a different category. What should I be doing now to rectify this? Have anyone did the same earlier? 
I should have the below in the Overseas Evidences, but had wrongly uploaded in here..
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Employment Contract
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Letter/Statement - Business/Employer
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Work Reference
Work Experience - Australian, Evidence of - Payslip

2. In which category should I upload the Form-16 and ITRV Tax return acknowledgment docs? Can this be within the below category?
Work Experience - Overseas, Evidence - Tax documents?

3. should ITRV or ITR1 be submitted?


----------



## Xception (Nov 12, 2014)

*Visa Granted*

Hi,
I got my Visa Grant Notice today!!
I was asked for a PCC yesterday. I uploaded the same yesterday evening, and got a grant this morning. 
:whoo:


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Xception said:


> Hi, I got my Visa Grant Notice today!! I was asked for a PCC yesterday. I uploaded the same yesterday evening, and got a grant this morning. :whoo:


 congrats very happy for you good luck


----------



## Xception (Nov 12, 2014)

svscdr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help answer to my below questions please?
> 
> ...


Can't you remove these documents now, and upload them under correct category?
My case is finalised now, so unable to check the same.

Not sure why are you producing form 16 and ITRV docs. I have not produced any of these.
I only provided letter from employer, latest compensation letter, 3 payslips, work reference thats it.


----------



## Shan12 (Jan 17, 2015)

Xception said:


> Hi,
> I got my Visa Grant Notice today!!
> I was asked for a PCC yesterday. I uploaded the same yesterday evening, and got a grant this morning.
> :whoo:


Congrats mate..


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Xception said:


> Hi,
> I got my Visa Grant Notice today!!
> I was asked for a PCC yesterday. I uploaded the same yesterday evening, and got a grant this morning.
> :whoo:


Congrats Bro , Best of Luck in Oz land


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

guys any progress today?.....


----------



## absithick (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys,
Does anyone know what is the process after VAC2 payment completion (All other documents also completed) and possible duration to complete the GRANT.


----------



## svscdr (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

I don't think it is possible to remove the docs once uploaded.. So, do u think should i reupload the same docs in the right folder again? Wouldn't that be redundant of docs? Or should it be the same as it is?



Xception said:


> Can't you remove these documents now, and upload them under correct category?
> My case is finalised now, so unable to check the same.
> 
> Not sure why are you producing form 16 and ITRV docs. I have not produced any of these.
> I only provided letter from employer, latest compensation letter, 3 payslips, work reference thats it.


----------



## svscdr (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

Has anybody who has faced this and know what should be done, provide your suggestions please?



svscdr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone help answer to my below questions please?
> 
> ...


----------



## mkkerai (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys 
We lodged visa application on 3rd Jan 2015, meds done on 15th Jan and uploaded, last pcc was uploaded on 23 Feb, we still do not have a CO? Wondering how long would it take for CO allocation?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

Earlier provided suggestion by the forum friends, is the correct one approach for this situation.

I made a mistake for one document, uploaded in the wrong category. After noticing the mistake, uploaded the same document under correct category.



svscdr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anybody who has faced this and know what should be done, provide your suggestions please?


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Direct grant question*

Hi guys,

Could you please tell me what is direct grant ? What are the requirements to obtain a direct grant ?

Thank you


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

XWQ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please tell me what is direct grant ? What are the requirements to obtain a direct grant ?
> 
> Thank you


Upload all your documents including pcc and meds before co asks for


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Earlier provided suggestion by the forum friends, is the correct one approach for this situation.
> 
> I made a mistake for one document, uploaded in the wrong category. After noticing the mistake, uploaded the same document under correct category.


No problem at all I uploaded wrong doc in pcc and then uploaded again and got visa


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello Guyz,

I recevied my VISA Grant letter from my agent day before yesterday.
Finally its a success. Plan for a short vaccation to AUS and by later this year to move for long term.

Please update link for pre-travel checks, work oppurtunity details, best citities to live and work, expense details, post travel formalities etc.
This forum have the best so far and thanks to all the members!


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

sbasha said:


> Hello Guyz,
> 
> I recevied my VISA Grant letter from my agent day before yesterday.
> Finally its a success. Plan for a short vaccation to AUS and by later this year to move for long term.
> ...


Congrats


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys any update on today's status.....


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

sbasha said:


> Hello Guyz, I recevied my VISA Grant letter from my agent day before yesterday. Finally its a success. Plan for a short vaccation to AUS and by later this year to move for long term. Please update link for pre-travel checks, work oppurtunity details, best citities to live and work, expense details, post travel formalities etc. This forum have the best so far and thanks to all the members!


 congrats all the best for your future


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

I dont see any grants on the tracker on Friday and none till now. Any idea if there is some reason for this sudden sluggishness?


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

today 5 grants so far


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

GSM Team 13 emailed me today asking me to provide information about my previous passports and more details on 4 gaps in employment/unemployment timeline and activities in section 20 of form 80. (I did submit form 80 before they ask me, which I put in all the activities briefly). Anyhow this time I made a nice table in MS word and put in all the activities with details and emailed them 3 hours later. They did mention in their email that they are not my case officer and the information is just to facilitate the smoother processing of my application. Anybody else got contacted by team 13?


----------



## ritucool07 (Feb 15, 2015)

hi Diprain,

can you point me to the tracker which you refer to check grants till now.

regards,


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

ritucool07 said:


> hi Diprain,
> 
> can you point me to the tracker which you refer to check grants till now.
> 
> regards,


here it is: 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

CO assigned today. have uploaded the documents requested.


----------



## Indojin (Mar 11, 2015)

My query is regarding how to pay visa lodgement fees online from India after getting the Invitation
Can the seniors who have already lodged the application, provide some guidance..


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

I had appeared for medical examination for myself+2 family members on 06-Mar-2015, can any one help me to understand how much time will it take for any status update to reflect on the eMedical client, as of now the Exam Status for all 3 of us is showing as Incomplete.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Indojin said:


> My query is regarding how to pay visa lodgement fees online from India after getting the Invitation
> Can the seniors who have already lodged the application, provide some guidance..


Get a Travel Card to pay in AUD or you can even pay through your regular Credit Card ( with 3.5% interbank charge)


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Application question*

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to check - is there any specific important information that one should be aware of when filling the application and also further process such as PCC and other documents ?

Something important that you learnt that is not expected to be available in general but you learnt while filling application. 

Any mistakes that we need to be aware of ?

Please let me know information on this.

Thank you


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Got my direct grant today. Details in my signature
Wishing the best to all of you


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

ss13 said:


> Got my direct grant today. Details in my signature
> Wishing the best to all of you


Congratz Buddy  
I have lodged my visa application on 31-Jan-2015. Hope to get a grant soon. Fingers crossed.
Any idea how long does it take ?


----------



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Advika said:


> Congratz Buddy
> I have lodged my visa application on 31-Jan-2015. Hope to get a grant soon. Fingers crossed.
> Any idea how long does it take ?


mine took 58 days
I would say 55-65 days


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

I submit my application on 9th of Jan , till now no case officer contact or notifications while ppl from 15th got thier grants .
Is that normal ??


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

ss13 said:


> Got my direct grant today. Details in my signature
> Wishing the best to all of you



Congratulations!

What is your Last date of Entry?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

For candidates applying from your region, Dept of Immi tend conduct (ESC) external security checks.  

So, its quite normal for this delay. I would say. 



Leo1986 said:


> I submit my application on 9th of Jan , till now no case officer contact or notifications while ppl from 15th got thier grants .
> Is that normal ??


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

ss13 said:


> Got my direct grant today. Details in my signature
> Wishing the best to all of you


Congrats


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> I submit my application on 9th of Jan , till now no case officer contact or notifications while ppl from 15th got thier grants .
> Is that normal ??


same here, I have not been allocated a case officer yet, for HR countries its pretty normal


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

If anyone can suggest here, 

Though my application was submitted on 3rd March, status is showing as in progress ? 

does it mean CO has been allocated ? 
If not, whats the status when CO gets allocated ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> If anyone can suggest here,
> 
> Though my application was submitted on 3rd March, status is showing as in progress ?
> 
> ...


No its not. It means you are waiting for allocated CO. Normally the waiting period is 2 months. Finger crossed


----------



## Krishdevin (Aug 20, 2014)

Guys I got a direct grant the day before on 11-March-2015 at 16:30 .I called them the same morning asking them if the documents are OK.

Filed on 6th Jan 2015 (System Analyst -60 Points)


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

Krishdevin said:


> Guys I got a direct grant the day before on 11-March-2015 at 16:30 .I called them the same morning asking them if the documents are OK.
> 
> Filed on 6th Jan 2015 (System Analyst -60 Pointsa)


Hey Krish,

Congrats man! All the very best for your job search and wish you have a prosperous future!


----------



## Krishdevin (Aug 20, 2014)

already on a job for the past year in Melbourne.time to quit ;-) and be a direct contractor


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi.
I didn't see any grant since yesterday.

Why there is no noice? 
Thanks 
Silvi


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

*Applying now*

Hi guys

How do you do. 

I am applying for visa 189 now and I had a question.


On page 13 of the application we have a question about Employment in nominated occupation. I have attached an image of the same.

Could you let me know what to select for the question "Duration of the overseas employment"

Acs has informed me that I can consider occupation from September 2014 as the relevant occupation. But this particular question does not specify if it is RELEVANT occupation or all occupation (even though the YES or NO question immediately above it specifies that it is asking for relevant occupation) I am presuming this question is asking for RELEVANT occupation and answering at as less than 3 years is this correct ?

I am confused - could you confirm if you know?

Thank you


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

Do you have any update on the above ?

Thank you


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

3 grants so far. all of them lodged their visa on 23rd jan.


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

I submitted my visa application on 23-Jan-2015 as well, all documents uploaded except for the PCC. 
Eagerly waiting for the CO assignment. 

Keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

Why don't you upload the PCC too and look forward to a direct grant rather than waiting for communication from the CO.



yung103 said:


> I submitted my visa application on 23-Jan-2015 as well, all documents uploaded except for the PCC.
> Eagerly waiting for the CO assignment.
> 
> Keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

It is because I need a letter from the Australian Immigration to do the PCC in Hong Kong. I am waiting for this letter which is only available when a CO is assigned. 

This is what I have been told by the agent, and I searched through the cases on the Internet and it seems to be true. 

I will check the status with the agent again later this week.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Oh okay then. 

You will be hearing from CO very soon during this week going by the trend.

All the very best for your next steps.



yung103 said:


> It is because I need a letter from the Australian Immigration to do the PCC in Hong Kong. I am waiting for this letter which is only available when a CO is assigned.
> 
> This is what I have been told by the agent, and I searched through the cases on the Internet and it seems to be true.
> 
> I will check the status with the agent again later this week.


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks nicemathan  

All the best to your visa application too.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks mate. 

I am still in the waiting period.

Do keep us posted on your status 



yung103 said:


> Thanks nicemathan
> 
> All the best to your visa application too.


----------



## Jungle_boy (Apr 18, 2014)

yung103 said:


> It is because I need a letter from the Australian Immigration to do the PCC in Hong Kong. I am waiting for this letter which is only available when a CO is assigned.
> 
> This is what I have been told by the agent, and I searched through the cases on the Internet and it seems to be true.
> 
> I will check the status with the agent again later this week.



You don't have to wait for the CO to issue a letter, You can just call the Australian embassy in your country and ask for a PCC issue request letter, they will assign an appointment, then you will go with the invitation letter and your passport, pay some fees and get the letter.

I don't know if these rules are different from country to other, but that's what I did already.

Best wishes


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was contacted by CO on 16th March and was asked to provide Marriage Certificate. As I have lodged my application through an Agent, they replied immediately with the Certificate but till now haven't received any revert or acknowledgement from the CO.
> 
> Can I directly call them? As I have applied through agent and agent has its contact information in the application and I am dependent.


i think you should call them directly. they may ask you the tfn number. ask politely whether they need any additional paper. hopefully they will issue your grant letter just after that. many forum members got a positive result by doing so.


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

Guys, 

Good news, I got an email this morning from the CO, requesting the PPC. 
I will do it tomorrow, should be the last step of the visa process. 


Cheers, 
Joe


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yeah good go for it, soon.



yung103 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Good news, I got an email this morning from the CO, requesting the PPC.
> I will do it tomorrow, should be the last step of the visa process.
> ...


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Does anybody have contact information of GSM Brisbane team ?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

diprain said:


> i think you should call them directly. they may ask you the tfn number. ask politely whether they need any additional paper. hopefully they will issue your grant letter just after that. many forum members got a positive result by doing so.


Hi diprain,

what is tfn ? and Do you know where can I find their contact no ?

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi diprain,
> 
> what is tfn ? and Do you know where can I find their contact no ?
> 
> ...


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

I just did the PPC this morning. 

The Hong Kong Police Department said they will send out the report to the Australian Immigration within 4 weeks. But they have given me a simple receipt, saying that uploading the receipt to the visa application will be good enough because this means the Police has accepted my request for PPC and found no criminal record. 

I hope this will work, anyone did the same? 

Can't wait for the big day. 

Cheers, 
Joe


----------



## Ash_pagal (Oct 10, 2014)

I got the grant today..! Thank God and forum for all the help..!


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian (Sep 17, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi diprain,
> 
> what is tfn ? and Do you know where can I find their contact no ?
> 
> ...


Hi Silvi, 

Did you get a chance to call them up?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi Silvi,
> 
> Did you get a chance to call them up?


Hi priyadarshnisubramanian,

I will wait for today and tomorrow and will call on Monday. 

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi priyadarshnisubramanian,
> 
> I will wait for today and tomorrow and will call on Monday.
> 
> ...


You need to know at least the Transaction reference number or transaction ID which are normally issued at the point of making the VISA payment. 

See if you can get your agent to call since they surely have those details 

However, you can try calling immi even without those information (since they may be able to check your application using the primary applicant's full name and date of birth)


----------



## Naveen87 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got the Visa grant today. Thanks to this forum and members for all the help :thumb::bounce::first:


----------



## timeoff (Feb 9, 2015)

yung103 said:


> I just did the PPC this morning.
> 
> The Hong Kong Police Department said they will send out the report to the Australian Immigration within 4 weeks. But they have given me a simple receipt, saying that uploading the receipt to the visa application will be good enough because this means the Police has accepted my request for PPC and found no criminal record.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
I have a question regarding Hong Kong PCC. Is it possible to apply Hong Kong PCC without the referral letter from Case Officer? I used to work in Hong Kong over 12 months and hence need to get PCC from there. Much appreciated for your comments. Thanks


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

timeoff said:


> Hi Joe,
> I have a question regarding Hong Kong PCC. Is it possible to apply Hong Kong PCC without the referral letter from Case Officer? I used to work in Hong Kong over 12 months and hence need to get PCC from there. Much appreciated for your comments. Thanks



My immigration agent told me the HK Police requires a referral letter to process, so I have to wait for the Case Officer. And in HK, the Police Department will not give you the report, they will just send it directly to the requesting party. (I did once a few years ago, requested by a bank, I didn't get the report. They sent it to the bank directly). 

The Police Department told me yesterday that it will take up to 4 weeks to deliver the report to the Australian Immigration. The staff told me uploading the receipt to the visa application will help since this means the HK Police has accepted my request and means I don't have any criminal records. However the receipt is a simple one (don't even have my name on it), I don't think it will help much. Anyway I asked my agent to upload it as well. 


Other countries may do it differently, but this seems to be the case in Hong Kong. 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/6678850-post136.html
##########
You don't have to wait for the CO to issue a letter, You can just call the Australian embassy in your country and ask for a PCC issue request letter, they will assign an appointment, then you will go with the invitation letter and your passport, pay some fees and get the letter.

I don't know if these rules are different from country to other, but that's what I did already.
##########


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian (Sep 17, 2014)

*Singapore PCC from India*

Hi friends,

My spouse had resided in Singapore for around 6 + yrs and is now in India.. The CO has asked for a Singapore PCC. 
The Co has issued a letter .

Has anyone applied for it from India?
But my doubt is, after applying will the Singapore police send the PCC to our address or will communicate directly to Australia DIAC address mentioned in the letter. 
Need your replies .. 


thanks 
Priya


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

As i had filed my application through an agent, i had created a dummy account to check and find out any updates. I had lodged my Visa application on 29th Jan and today i found that the date got updated to 23 mar 2015 that is today and the application status got changed to processing. In this case seniors please suggest what is the status of my application and by when can i expect the GOLDEN MAIL?


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

deeparashmin said:


> As i had filed my application through an agent, i had created a dummy account to check and find out any updates. I had lodged my Visa application on 29th Jan and today i found that the date got updated to 23 mar 2015 that is today and the application status got changed to processing. In this case seniors please suggest what is the status of my application and by when can i expect the GOLDEN MAIL?


Generally anytime within 2 days, maybe even today.


----------



## viju_009 (Nov 25, 2014)

deeparashmin said:


> As i had filed my application through an agent, i had created a dummy account to check and find out any updates. I had lodged my Visa application on 29th Jan and today i found that the date got updated to 23 mar 2015 that is today and the application status got changed to processing. In this case seniors please suggest what is the status of my application and by when can i expect the GOLDEN MAIL?


 I had the same update on my application. It means either co has been appointed or your application has been opened for processing. Check with your agent am sure he would have got an email


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

JonDoe said:


> Generally anytime within 2 days, maybe even today.


Thanks JonDoe. Getting nervous, excited , rather experiencing too many emotions. Hope I get the grant soon.


----------



## Ravikrishna (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I have lodged my Visa on 28th January 2015. I got a mail from GSM Brisbane today asking for some additional documents which includes Form 80, Police Clearance Certificates and Evidence of Overseas studies. But i have already uploaded both my Indian PCC and AFP when i lodged my visa. Is that normal to ask to submit it again?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category 189, EOI submitted 60 points - 7-Jan-15, EOI Invite 23-Jan-15, Visa application - 28-Jan-15, ALL Documents uploaded except Form 80. CO-23.03.2015 Grant ?


----------



## ritucool07 (Feb 15, 2015)

Folks,

i have to got my belgian PCC which in need to upload. this is in French. so the questions is, can i upload it its original form or do i have to get it translated to English & then upload.

IF this needs to be translated then it could be really helpful if someone can provide some pointers.

Rgds


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please update if anyone got CO assigned or Grant received for 189 application lodged in January 2015 ?
> 
> ...


Hey Silvi,
From your signature, I see that you are already granted a visa.
I was wondering if you could please help me with some information. If so, kindly PM me your e-mail ID.

Thanks.


----------



## Ravikrishna (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi All,

I was asked to submit Form80 and my Bachelors Marklist by the CO. But when i scanned them as a single document, they both comes to a size more than 5mb limit. Is it okay if i scan the Form80 in B&W except for the signature page? Regarding the marklists, the actual size was 8.7mb which was compressed to 7.5mb using an online tool. And it looks really hard to reduce the size again. Can we just email the 7.5mb document to CO and explain the situation? Or is there any other work around? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Scan them with lower DPI settings. Even 75 DPI is readable. With 75 DPI, the size should come down a lot.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Super excited. Got PR within 4 months from the day I finalized my plan to immigrate to Australia.
Thanks to all the forum members for the support.


----------



## Ben-HH (Jan 8, 2015)

diprain said:


> Visa Granted!!!!! so excited to share this news with u all. thanks u so much for your supports and help.


Congratulations! Seems to be the month of Construction PM. So let the competition begin...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratz mate.... Enjoy   

Do stay in the forum, it will helpful to stay in touch.



diprain said:


> Visa Granted!!!!! so excited to share this news with u all. thanks u so much for your supports and help.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

4 months time is super quick, Lucky you

Congratz mate.... Enjoy  

Do stay in the forum, it will helpful to stay in touch.



nikdh said:


> Super excited. Got PR within 4 months from the day I finalized my plan to immigrate to Australia.
> Thanks to all the forum members for the support.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

hi guys,

i was contacted by CO with following mail.....i have frontloaded every doc , except missing offshore PCC , which is pending due to delay from offshore country.

Does the reply mean, my case has also been referred for "External Security Checks" ? which are done for High Risk zones and take 9-12 months....anybody has idea.


"Please provide the outstanding Police checks as soon as they become available.



We are seeking to process the application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. It can take several months to gain the necessary information from other agencies.



The timing for completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on the individual circumstances. Unfortunately I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of this application. You can be assured, however, that the assessing officer will do all he/she can to ensure that the application is finalised as quickly as possible.



We appreciate your patience in this matter.
"


----------



## diprain (Aug 31, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Congratz mate.... Enjoy
> 
> Do stay in the forum, it will helpful to stay in touch.


thank you and all the best


----------



## Bakkar (Mar 6, 2015)

All,
I am happy to announce that , today i received my GRANT in morning after VAC2 payment process.

EOI : submitted 65 points - 6nd Nov'14 : Invited : 7th Nov'14; lodged application Jan 6th 2015. Medicals : Jan 16th 2015, VAC2 Request - Feb 18th 2015, VAC2 Completed - Feb 19th 2015; GRANT - 25 March 2015.


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

diprain said:


> Visa Granted!!!!! so excited to share this news with u all. thanks u so much for your supports and help.


Congratulations


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Teddy110 (Feb 2, 2015)

deeparashmin said:


> I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :cheer2::cheer2:


Congrats man!

Enjoy ur victory.
Have a safe trip to Oz land


----------



## deeparashmin (Dec 21, 2014)

Folks i have a query. Getting the Visa label stamepd on your passport, is it mandatory? If yes what are the stamping charges?


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

deeparashmin said:


> I got the grant today morning after i called up DIPB. Yippiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :cheer2::cheer2:


Congratulations buddy . When are you planning to move?


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Dear Friends...

I am new to this forum, but have been following this forum for last few days...you guys are really amazing...I feel this place is the best place to share the knowledge with each other and help each other.... Thank you all...

I request someone to answer my query on background verification.... how does case officers verify?do they contact HR , or contact the person who has given the reference ? What do they generally ask... ? So that I can keep my reference provided guys informed...

It would be really good if someone who has the visa gives the above details and also who has good knowledge to help me out...

Cheers...


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

deeparashmin said:


> Folks i have a query. Getting the Visa label stamepd on your passport, is it mandatory? If yes what are the stamping charges?


Nopes. Not mandatory. It would be written in your grant letter as well. Australia is stamp free or something like that. But I heard people have got it stamped while in Australia so that there are no problems in coming back to India. They charge about 70$ for it.



Victoryvenkat said:


> Dear Friends...
> 
> I am new to this forum, but have been following this forum for last few days...you guys are really amazing...I feel this place is the best place to share the knowledge with each other and help each other.... Thank you all...
> 
> ...


Have you already filed a visa or is it at the time of skills assessment. Honestly I don't think they call to check on contact person. My contacts have not got any calls.


----------



## Victoryvenkat (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi Nikdh,

Thanks for the reply, infact sorry from my end as I have not given the valid information in my post.... I have got my skills assesed by ACS and I have filed my EOI on 26th march and yet to get the Invite....I meant whether the background verification stage during CO allotment stage...like how they verify...I have proper proof for everything...no worries.... I thought to inform my reference guys to pick the call and answer properly if they are getting one from DIBP...


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Victoryvenkat its ok. I remember asking the same question to my agent. I guess everyone expects the same initially. Good luck for your case.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey guys, visa tracker is working now, please update....thx

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=277


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

hi guys,

anyone here been contacted by Adelaide Team 13 regarding Form 80 ?

I was first contacted by CO ( team 4) and recently by team 13....as per some threads, team 13 contact usually mean case being referred to external security checks , which last over a year....any idea ?

regards,


----------



## mkkerai (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi guys 

Got direct grant this morning.
Applied on 3rd Jan 2015. Being a long wait but finally got it.

I would like to thank all members for information provided on various topics which made our understanding of how this process works.

Thank you once again


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

mkkerai said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Got direct grant this morning.
> Applied on 3rd Jan 2015. Being a long wait but finally got it.
> ...


Congrtz mkkerai & all the best...


----------



## mkkerai (Jan 24, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Congrtz mkkerai & all the best...


Thanks mate


----------



## firoz85 (Feb 23, 2015)

JonDoe said:


> Hi Firoz,
> From what I observe the few who have succeeded in getting through had at the time of logging the EOI completed 5 years and were continuing in the same job that was last assessed.
> This way the CO gets convinced that being in an already assessed job would have been the same experience.
> In case while logging the EOI you have not completed 5 years (irrespective of the date of assessment ) then it would be an over claim although you may complete it by the time the CO talks to you.
> ...


Thanks Jon


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

It has been nearly a month since I did the police check in Hong Kong, the police said it will take 4 weeks to deliver the report to the Australian Immigration Department. 

I hope the wait will be over as soon as possible...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best for your grant in advance, which is just around the corner. 



yung103 said:


> It has been nearly a month since I did the police check in Hong Kong, the police said it will take 4 weeks to deliver the report to the Australian Immigration Department.
> 
> I hope the wait will be over as soon as possible...


----------



## vidhi81 (Mar 27, 2015)

hello ! i didnt find my name on spread sheet ? so what can i assume as i paid visa fees on 31st March 2015


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

vidhi81 said:


> hello ! i didnt find my name on spread sheet ? so what can i assume as i paid visa fees on 31st March 2015


You need to fill up your details, its not an automatic function.


----------



## priyadarshnisubramanian (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hilarious buddy. 

That visa tracker is maintained by forum folks, its not official, its just to predict who has applied on what date and when they have got their grants.

Ofcourse, your details will not be there as you haven't entered the details  



vidhi81 said:


> hello ! i didnt find my name on spread sheet ? so what can i assume as i paid visa fees on 31st March 2015


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Buddy as per your signature you are leaving by 28th of this month!!!

Awesome man... so soon.. you planned, great  *



BretSavage said:


> You need to fill up your details, its not an automatic function.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Get in touch with your CO and explain your situation, there is a high chance getting this 28 days window extended. 

Keep the CO informed well in advance. 

Send a mail / call and get an acknowledgement & response from the CO in writing (e-mail).

Dont worry all will be fine. *AaLL is well AaLL is well*



priyadarshnisubramanian said:


> Hi friends, I had been asked my immigration for Singapore PCC for my husband. For which they had given 28 days for submission. but it might take longer time due to postal delivery. I would like to know of this 28 days duration is including the weekends or 28 working days.. ? please reply


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> *Buddy as per your signature you are leaving by 28th of this month!!!
> 
> Awesome man... so soon.. you planned, great  *


Yup leaving on 28 for Hongkong, need to finalize few things there, from there will move to Mel once work is done....


----------



## sharmrm (Jan 9, 2015)

We have lodged our 189 visa on 20th march. The PCC and Medicals are also completed and uploaded.
Any idea when a CO would be assigned or grant would come in?
I read through the threads that ppl who had lodged around 20-24th Feb have started receiving the grants.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

If it helps anyone, people who lodged application around mid March 2015, have started receiving grants now


----------



## Solidmac (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi friends,

I applied on 13 February, co asked for payslips and appointment letter on 8th April, uploaded the docs on 9th. Till date no contact, bit confused. Talked to my agent, he says wait it will come. I asked him to contact CO, and he denied that contacting will leave a bad impression and CO might think that there might be something wrong in docs that's why they are in hurry. 

Anyone have any idea on how long it will take. Please have a look at my signature to understand the case... 

This wait is killing me


----------



## cooldude555 (Feb 10, 2015)

Solidmac said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I applied on 13 February, co asked for payslips and appointment letter on 8th April, uploaded the docs on 9th. Till date no contact, bit confused. Talked to my agent, he says wait it will come. I asked him to contact CO, and he denied that contacting will leave a bad impression and CO might think that there might be something wrong in docs that's why they are in hurry.
> 
> ...


G'day buddy.

The fact that the CO has requested pay slips and appointment letter indicates that the documentation you provided for employment verification might not have sufficed the CO's requirement. Could you please list the documents you submitted for employment proof?

Also, there is no set time within which the CO comes to a conclusion on a particular file. It all depends on the documentation you provided. I have seen cases where the visa is granted within a weeks time from the day the CO is allotted.

I can understand your curiosity. But trust me, you are not far from that much awaited visa grant e-mail.

Good luck


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Solidmac said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I applied on 13 February, co asked for payslips and appointment letter on 8th April, uploaded the docs on 9th. Till date no contact, bit confused. Talked to my agent, he says wait it will come. I asked him to contact CO, and he denied that contacting will leave a bad impression and CO might think that there might be something wrong in docs that's why they are in hurry.
> 
> ...


out of my experience , don't count on these useless consultants...you can call yourself and ask ,you don't have to speak to the CO , whoever answer the phone can help or at least tell you the status of your application.


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> out of my experience , don't count on these useless consultants...you can call yourself and ask ,you don't have to speak to the CO , whoever answer the phone can help or at least tell you the status of your application.


100 percent right


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

I did the police check in Hong Kong on 19-Mar, the HK police told me they have sent out the report on 14-Apr. 

I am still waiting for the Grant, it was the last step of the process. It seems to be that the wait will never end, it is killing me. 

People applied in March got the visa grant already, but I am still waiting (applied in Jan). 
It is very frustrating...


----------



## wajahatj (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello Friends
I was assigned a CO(Brisbane) on 16th april and asked for form 80, 1221, resumes (I and my wife) and PCC. I uploaded all the docs on the website and sent the docs in email as well 10th of May. I sent an email to them (as its a group email address) requesting to extend the 28 days par as PCC from KSA takes around two weeks.

The problem is I have not been contacted by any office since I received the first email more than a month ago, no acknowledgement nothing. They didn't even reply to my request of extension of 28 days time limit.

Is it normal or should I call over there?

any help/guidance will be appreciated.


----------

